# Attempting Scrolling



## PaulDoug (Sep 26, 2013)

Lately I have been interested in learning scrolling and Intarsia. I have done a few minor things with my scroll saw in the past, but nothing at all complex. So here is my first attempt of a pattern I downloaded. It was fun, but I think I will enjoy it a lot more when I learn to relax as I'm cutting. Still a little tense.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Looks the real deal to me, Paul….


----------



## sawdust703 (Jul 6, 2014)

Looks Great, Mr. Paul! I have been scrolling for about 10 years myself, & enjoy it! It is relaxing for me. The main trick to the scroll saw is to let the blade do the work, & don't force your work into the blade. What brand of saw do own, if ya don't mind me askin'? I own 5. Two Craftsman saws, I wore one out. I also have A Hatachi Saw, its my "baby", I also have a small Dremel Saw that has the Dremel attachment, and a Master Mechanic saw from our local True Value hardware store. My wife says that is hers, but she is yet to use it. You can never have to many blades around for'em, because every project requires different blades. I have plain end & pin end blades. I do alot of projects like wolves, Native American pieces, signs, name plates, etc. There ain't much I can't do with my scroll saws, EXCEPT Intarsia. I want to learn it, but seem to be busy enough with other projects, I don't have time to learn it. I also do some work in barn wood. I have made several memorial crosses of different types & sizes, from trucks to cowboys. I am gettin' a project ready for the saw now that has alot of small cut outs. I ain't smart enough to download pictures on here, but have several. Just be patient, & learn to enjoy the saw. Hang in there! Have a good day, & be safe!


----------



## PaulDoug (Sep 26, 2013)

Sawdust703, I have a DeWalt. Been sitting my shop for several years, gathering dust, but not sawdust made using it! I got in the mood to get more serious about it so I put a lift on the arm, got a magnifying lamp and a foot switch. Bought some Flying Dutchman blades and gave it a try. So far I am really enjoying it. I have some intarsia patterns I want to work on, but I have to find some woods yet.


----------

